# Bicycle Head Light Help 1920s/30s



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello.

Found this small light, Think it may be for a bicycle ?

From the pics, Dose it look like anything to you ?


Thanks


----------



## frogger1903 (Aug 22, 2010)

My guess would be part of an early automobile "trouble" light.
           Dennis


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe Dennis is correct, though I saw something similar on an Indian bicycle (not sure of the maker) I think the gallery image was posted by Dave at Nostalgic.net I rember that it looked similar why not email him I think he is on the CABE from time to time.


----------



## davekingedits (Aug 23, 2010)

My guess would be that it's neither automotive nor bicycle.  The wiring in the first picture looks too heavy-gauge -- more like 110v than 6 or 9.  

Are there any markings on the bulb that would tell you the voltage?

David ing


----------



## kunzog (Aug 23, 2010)

It does look similar to the one on my Indian but I think yours may have been for a motorcycle or maybe a car spotlight. My Indian light is adjustable up/down and sideways by using the wooden handle.


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Aug 27, 2010)

I would like to thank the guys for replying to this post.

I had my hopes-up....but all-well.   :o(


----------



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2010)

...sent you a pm...


----------

